# [B]Looking to Retire in Tijuana/Rosarito Beach [/B]



## LPat (Nov 15, 2013)

I am interested in retiring in Tijuana/Rosarito Beach.

My questions are:

How big a hassle is it to bring a car into Mexico from the US? How much is Mexican Car insurance? How big a hassle is it to get your Car Bond money back?

Can you use a T Mobile Cell phone or a Tracfone in Tijuana/Rosarito?

How hard is it to get a 180 Day visa? Do you renew every 6 months or if you are retiring in Mexico can you get a permanent visa?

How hard will it be to get work to supplement my retirement?

My background is practicing entertainment law. I also have experience booking bands. I would like to work booking Nashville artists in Baja and Southern California.

I will be spending a vacation week in Rosarito Beach from 12/20/13 to 12/27/13.

I am interested in meeting up with ExPat Retirees to get info on retirement in Mexico.

:wave:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

All of those topics are discussed thoroughly on this and other forums. However, you may find Baja a completely different world than the rest of Mexico; a world few of us understand or are able to explain, as it does not seem much like Mexico to most of us. So, maybe some Baja residents cozied up to the US border, for whatever reasons, will answer you.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There is no TIP for Baja hence no deposit, go on line for an insurance quote for Baja only...

You can retire in Mexico if you can show you get a pension of about $1950 a month and can show 6 months bank statements showing that...
Thousands of Mexicans cross into the USA every day looking for jobs and you are looking for work in TJ.......
Is your law degree from Mexico and do you speak fluent Spanish? 

It is easy getting an FMM or 180 day tourist permit but do the math,if you renew every 6 months you would be illegal for a few days...


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I live in Tijuana, and work part-time in San Diego.

Here some are answers to a few questions: It's not a hassle to bring your car into Tijuana or Rosarito.

Mexican car insurance is just like US insurance - it depends on your vehicle. My insurance is through BajaBound.

T-Mobile now has a new plan called Simple Choice, which costs $.20 per minute to use cell phones in Mexico. By switching to this plan, I'm able to keep my phone on, let people leave me messages, and then I call them back from my home phone, which is a Magic Jack Plus. My T-Mobile bill also went down to $60 per month, as opposed to $84.33, and I can now use every application on it, as to when I first moved to Tijuana, I had to keep it on airplane mode, so I wouldn't be charged $4.99 per minute for roaming.


----------



## LPat (Nov 15, 2013)

tijuanahopeful said:


> I live in Tijuana, and work part-time in San Diego.
> 
> Here some are answers to a few questions: It's not a hassle to bring your car into Tijuana or Rosarito.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## pt109 (Nov 19, 2013)

is it possible to rent a car with a sentry pass installed in Tijuana ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MichelleRN said:


> Money come$ first


In most of the world that is sadly the case.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I wasn't referring to policies on most discussion forums, just to your comment that "Money come$ first". I was thinking of the old saying "Money makes the world go 'round". And it's true that some forums allow you to post names of rival forums but this one doesn't. That's just the way it is here.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

jan571 said:


> I understand your fears and use another myself.


Lol, a person wanting privacy at home or on the web may not be expressing fear. It's a reasonable expectation that has nothing to do with a tin-foil hat, especially when you're using Wi-Fi - though IMO that expectation is warranted in certain cases when you're hardwired to the web.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

May I make a gentle suggestion to some of the more opinionated or argumentative newbies: Please read the rules of the forum, as established by the owner/administrator in England. Moderators are volunteers, who do what they can to keep us on track and on topic. We really should appreciate what they do and not criticize them or argue with them. In fact, arguing with them can get a poster banned in a heartbeat; yup, that is one of the rules, too.
In this thread, the moderator is being very, very lenient.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Your comments, suggestions and complaints are being taken under consideration by the entire Expat Forum Mod Squad. Expect an answer in the next couple of days.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> May I make a gentle suggestion to some of the more opinionated or argumentative newbies: Please read the rules of the forum, as established by the owner/administrator in England. Moderators are volunteers, who do what they can to keep us on track and on topic. We really should appreciate what they do and not criticize them or argue with them. In fact, arguing with them can get a poster banned in a heartbeat; yup, that is one of the rules, too.
> In this thread, the moderator is being very, very lenient.



Quite right RVGRINGO!!! Its against forum rules to discuss moderation on the forum, most other forums have the same rules!. If theres anything you're unhappy with, please use the PM facility. Other users and posters arent interested in personal attacks or arguments!


> Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums. If you have a matter to discuss please pm



Anyway, lets get back on topic, rather than spoil what someone else has posted eh???


Jo


----------

